# Athens Summer Omega 2016 (ALL WCA EVENTS -1) [Athens, GA]



## 4Chan (May 6, 2016)

Just when you thought I was gone, I'm flying back to Georgia to delegate ANOTHER ONE!

Jacob and Katie are organising another competition for you guys!!
If you haven't noticed, each and every Athens competition has had innovation at it's core basis. All three of us enjoy bringing non-conventional fun comps to everyone!

This time, it's a two day competition with _almost_ ALL WCA EVENTS.
_-There will be no multiBLD
_
The schedule will be posted on the site soon, and it's been announced on the WCA site!
We hope to see everyone there!
The competitor limit is 60, and the registration fee is $15.

*CubingUSA:* https://www.cubingusa.com/AthensSummerOmega2016/index.php
*WCA:* https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...a-2016-on-june-4-5-2016-in-athens-georgia-usa

*Organisers:* Katie Hull and Jacob Ambrose
*Delegate:* Chris Tran
*Winner:* You???


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 6, 2016)

Chris Train rolling back in town


----------



## Torch (May 6, 2016)

All aboard the Chris Train!


----------



## YouCubing (May 6, 2016)

(pffff) The Chris Train will be arriving in one month. Prepare yourselves. (pffff)


----------



## Loiloiloi (May 7, 2016)

Kudos to Raymond Goslow for signing up for *every single event*. Also for being the only person currently registered for 4BLD and 5BLD.


----------



## AlexMaass (May 7, 2016)

why no mbld jw?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 7, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> why no mbld jw?


 
Because there's not enough room on the Chris train for ray to do a multi bld attempt <3


----------



## biscuit (May 7, 2016)

If you have a side room, I don't think Multi would be that bad. I guess it takes one scrambler away, and you need to find one judge but still. I haven't hosted Multi though, so there may be other complications. IDK if you have a side room though.


----------



## 4Chan (May 7, 2016)

I think the reason Multi isn't being held is because in the southeast, there aren't many people who can multi except for Ray.

Additionally, we don't have a side room (except the closets LOL), but I would be totally okay with holding it if time permits.
Originally, it's not in the schedule because Jacob and Katie didn't list it, and I trust their decisions as organisers.


----------



## biscuit (May 7, 2016)

4Chan said:


> I think the reason Multi isn't being held is because in the southeast, there aren't many people who can multi except for Ray.
> 
> Additionally, we don't have a side room (except the closets LOL), but I would be totally okay with holding it if time permits.
> Originally, it's not in the schedule because Jacob and Katie didn't list it, and I trust their decisions as organisers.



Ah okay. I feel like Multi without a side room wouldn't work so well. Other blnds work fine on a main stage if you don't suck at scheduling. (Let's do 3x3 R1, then 5bld, then 2x2 R1 ) but I feel like multi really wouldn't. Again, haven't hosted multi yet, but eventually. 

Sidenote, for cutting score sheets ('cause that seems to be a reoccurring thing on your blog) if you don't already have one of those rotary paper cutter things, get one, 'cause it makes life literally 1000 times better. And yes, that's hyperbole of course, kinda taking away from using the word literally. Because it's not literal.


----------



## 4Chan (May 7, 2016)

Thanks for the advice! I just looked it up, and I can see the utility in that.

With my last two comps, I used a trick that James Hildreth showed me, so cutting and sorting is a non issue now, thank goodness!


----------



## willtri4 (May 7, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Kudos to Raymond Goslow for signing up for *every single event*. Also for being the only person currently registered for 4BLD and 5BLD.


I'd do it if I could go :/
glhf to everyone going


----------



## DanpHan (May 8, 2016)

willtri4 said:


> I'd do it if I could go
> glhf to everyone going


 
Someone missed it


----------



## YouCubing (May 10, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> Someone missed it






the chris train does not stop in his hometown

also, hyyyyyyype. Competing in every event except 4&5BLD cuz bruh


----------



## Torch (May 10, 2016)

The Chris Train is delivering its first shipment of goals!

*Bold goals* are very important, _italic goals _are not very important, other are in the middle

3x3: _Sub-9.5 single, sub-11.39 average_
4x4: Sub-45 single, sub-50 average
5x5: Sub-1:35 single,* sub-1:40 average*
2x2: _Sub-2.5 single_,* sub-3.7 average*
BLD: Sub-1:15 single, _Sub-1:30 mean_
OH: Sub-19 single, Sub-21 average
FMC: Lol who knows? 
Feet: _Sub-1:08 single, sub-1:15 mean_
Mega: Sub-1:40 single, Sub-1:45 average
_Pyra: Sub-3.9 single, Sub-5.5 average_
*Skewb: Sub-6 single, sub-7.4 average*
6x6: Sub-3:10 single, Sub-3:20 mean
*7x7: Sub-4:45 single, Sub-5:00 mean
4BLD: Success on first attempt
5BLD: Success*
MBLD:


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 10, 2016)

Moar goals from the Chris train.
Sub single /average
3x3: 10/13
4x4: 49/55
5x5: 1:35/1:45
2x2: 2/4
Bld: oh wait not gonna waste my time
Oh: 25/30
Fmc: success
Feet: 4/4
Mega: 1:15/1:20
Pyra: 4/6
Squan: 30/35
Clock: 9/10
Skewb: get Daniel to teach me how to solve whilst riding the Chris train sideways
6x6: 3:00/3:15
7x7: 4:45/5:00

Probs only gonna achieve one of these

As far as running things go, I hope the Chris train is ahead of schedule and arrives at our destination ahead of time to possibly add a few passengers to the rounds and more rounds to the train! Might I recommend for everyone to stick around to the end of day 1, awards are gonna be 10,000x better on this Chris train


----------



## YouCubing (May 10, 2016)

Train goals! Everyone loves train goals! Especially when they're Chris Train goals!

2xnub: 1/3 (lol)
3boring3: uh something
4x4 truck: sub1/sub1:10
5x5=25: avg (1:55/sub2)
6x6x6 illuminati confirmed: mean (sub4:05 mean???????)
7up: mean (5:40/6:00)
Illuminatiminx: podium (3/5)
megatron 3000: 1:40/1:50
Skewbydewbydew: podium, GASR (5/7)
best event: podium, GASR (12/17)
DNF event: podium, GASR (9/12)
three by three by three cube while using only one hand: 24/29
no one likes feet: lol feet sucks
Frantically Making Cheese: sub50/sub55
u can't c me: successsssss (preferably sub5)


----------



## DanpHan (May 11, 2016)

another stop at the goals station (I'm only posting this to keep the Chris Train Chris Chain going)
2x2: sub-2verage
3x3: sub-pavanerage (sub-8), sub-6.99 single
4x4: lmao
5x5: another sub-1:10verage, sub-juan single
6x6: sub-2:25 mean
7x7: sub-3:30 mean, should practice for that one
OH: sub-15.5verage, sub clark single
FMC: idgaf
Feet: actually succeed
Sq-1: sub-18 vag
Pyra: sub-5 vag
Thugminx: sub-1:10 vag
Rubik's Clark: sub-10 vag
Skewb: sub-8 vag

Other:
-make sure clark doesn't forget to sign up
-get bojangles back from Jared
-winrar


----------



## obelisk477 (May 11, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> View attachment 6219
> another stop at the goals station (I'm only posting this to keep the Chris Train Chris Chain going)
> 2x2: sub-2verage
> 3x3: sub-pavanerage (sub-8), sub-6.99 single
> ...



Can you BLD at all


----------



## YouCubing (May 11, 2016)

obelisk477 said:


> Can you BLD at all


yes but he's one of those nubs that doesn't compete in every event they can do


fite me


----------



## 4Chan (May 11, 2016)

So many trains o___o

Goal: Official sub-15 with my new method.


----------



## DanpHan (May 11, 2016)

obelisk477 said:


> Can you BLD at all



yeah, but I quit doing it because I don't enjoy it, which is kind of the whole point



YouCubing said:


> yes but he's one of those nubs that doesn't compete in every event they can do
> 
> 
> fite me



imma fite you



4Chan said:


> So many trains o___o
> 
> Goal: Official sub-15 with my new method.



all day everyday


----------



## YouCubing (May 12, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> all day everyday







ikr
Mr. Train, it appears you are outnumbered


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 12, 2016)

Why would someone do this???? All the trains have been.... Deleted. What monster would ruin this beautiful beautiful thread?


----------



## Acmoorecuber (May 12, 2016)

ohhh man i cant come to this one... dang it this comp seems like so much fun! well, hope you can do it again next year Jacob and Katie!


----------



## YouCubing (May 13, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Why would someone do this???? All the trains have been.... Deleted. What monster would ruin this beautiful beautiful thread?


Murderer! (of trains)


----------



## Torch (May 13, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Why would someone do this???? All the trains have been.... Deleted. What monster would ruin this beautiful beautiful thread?



Yeah, they're definitely on the wrong track. I'm not usually one to express my complaints, but I'm definitely going to rail against this decision. I wonder what loco motive they had for doing this?!?!


----------



## DanpHan (May 13, 2016)

Torch said:


> Yeah, they're definitely on the wrong track. I'm not usually one to express my complaints, but I'm definitely going to rail against this decision. I wonder what loco motive they had for doing this?!?!


I'll kick their caboose

#boycottspeedsolving


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 13, 2016)

I was like "hey I could go to this" then I saw no Multi and only 1 FMC attempt...those are my 2 favorite events.


----------



## YouCubing (May 13, 2016)

Torch said:


> Yeah, they're definitely on the wrong track. I'm not usually one to express my complaints, but I'm definitely going to rail against this decision. I wonder what loco motive they had for doing this?!?!


They may take our trains
but they will never take our freedom


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 13, 2016)

TeddyKGB said:


> I was like "hey I could go to this" then I saw no Multi and only 1 FMC attempt...those are my 2 favorite events.


Be on the lookout for the one in December then


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 15, 2016)

Registration is half full, get your ticket for the Chris train before we depart!


----------



## Sa967St (May 16, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Why would someone do this???? All the trains have been.... Deleted. What monster would ruin this beautiful beautiful thread?


That was me in response to someone's report about the image macros. Image macros used to be against the forum rules in all subforums, but have been recently changed to just be not allowed in constructive discussions. I forgot about the change when I deleted the images -- sorry, my bad. I've reverted the deletions and post edits now and all the Chris Trains are back.


----------



## Aussie (May 17, 2016)

Finally got the green light from my parents meaning I'm able to go to the competition! I'm so hyped for the confirmed two rounds of 6x6 and that it's a two day competition!


----------



## YouCubing (May 18, 2016)

Aussie said:


> Finally got the green light from my parents meaning I'm able to go to the competition! I'm so hyped for the confirmed two rounds of 6x6 and that it's a two day competition!


pl0x do squan aussie


----------



## Torch (May 31, 2016)

The Chris Train is close to arriving! In recognition, here are some fresh new goals (with added commentary!) to replace the old ones:

3x3: Sub-10 single and sub-12 average. I doubt I'm going to get PBs so I really don't care.
4x4: Sub-45 single and sub-50 average.
5x5: Sub-1:35 single and sub-1:40 average. Really want the average, less concerned about the single.
2x2: Sub-3.7 average. REALLY want that average, I haven't beaten my PB average since Athens Fall 2015.
BLD: Sub-1:15 single and sub-1:30 mean
OH: Sub-19 single, sub-21 average 
FMC: Would love to get sub-27, but it's all up to the scramble. I also want to win.
Feet: Sub-1:08 single and sub-1:15 mean. More interested in the mean than the single
Mega: Sub-1:40 single and sub-1:45 average. I could foresee getting some crazy 1:2x.xx single though.
Pyra: Sub-5.98 average. I've done about 50 pyra solves in the last month so I don't care if I actually do it.
Clock: Sub-22 average. My only comp legal clock is really stiff, but anything is better than a 27 average.
Skewb: Sub-6 single, sub-7 average. Also want state record.
6x6: Sub-3:00 single, sub-3:05 mean. State record, at least for mean.
7x7: sub-4:20 single, sub-4:30 mean. Both state records.
4BLD: Success, hopefully sub-8:00
5BLD: Success, hopefully sub-20:00

Other goals:
Beat my PB for most PBs at a comp (10)
Rock the Chris Train blindfold
Help a bunch
Not really a "goal" but I hope my mom gets good results as well


----------



## 4Chan (May 31, 2016)

HOooo man, that's a blindfold O___O!?!?


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Jun 1, 2016)

3x3: Sub-9 single and sub-11 average. I know i won't beat my pb single but hopefully I'll beat the avg.
4x4: Sub-42 single and sub-50 average. Pb single and avg. Mostly avg though.
5x5: Sub-1:30 single and sub-1:35 average. Really want both. I care about single more though.
2x2: Sub-2 single and sub-3.4 average. I still don't have a sub 2 single and it makes me mad
BLD: Sub-4:00 single. Don't really need a mean
OH: Sub-20 single, sub-22 average
Mega: Sub-1:30 single and sub-1:35 average. I haven't competed in mega in forever and my current avg is trash
Pyra: Sub-6 average. Trash event
Skewb: Sub-5 single, sub-7 average. Maybe a state record, I don't really care
6x6: Sub-3:00 single, sub-3:20 mean.
7x7: sub-4:30 single, sub-4:45 mean. Maybe a state record, I don't really care


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jun 1, 2016)

Nope, not going.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 3, 2016)

Okay so goals, cant remember last comp i bothered making goals for
3x3: sub 10 average and FWR single
5x5: Sub 1:20 avg and sub 1:10 single


Really the only things i care about rest i dont care if i fail haha


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 4, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> 2xnub: 1/3 (lol)
> 3boring3: uh something *comp PBs*
> 4x4 truck: sub1/sub1:10
> 5x5=25: avg (1:55/sub2)
> ...


just looked over my goals, the bolds are things I changed
(Also I'm not going to get sub17 squan average, I just really want to)
I guess we should call it the Chris Hype Train now amirite?


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 5, 2016)

Definitely my favorite comp :3 Day 1 results:
_2xnub: 1/3 (lol) *when have I ever been good at 2x2, complete fail*
3boring3: comp PBs *lolno*
4x4 truck: sub1/sub1:10 *kinda...? and yes*
5x5=25: avg (1:55/sub2) *lol overall PB single + avg*
Illuminatiminx: podium (3/5) *I WON  + 3 single and 4 avg*
Skewbydewbydew: podium, GASR (5/7) *no no no no no no no*
three by three by three cube while using only one hand: sub25/28 *> when you get an overall PB single (16/27)*
u can't c me: successsssss (preferably sub5) *5:38 success (DURING 3x3 ROUND 2)*_

Operation Beatkatie is a success


----------



## Torch (Jun 5, 2016)

Torch said:


> View attachment 6281
> 
> The Chris Train is close to arriving! In recognition, here are some fresh new goals (with added commentary!) to replace the old ones:
> 
> ...



Is this what it feels like to actually achieve most of your goals? I've never felt that before!


----------



## Torch (Jun 6, 2016)

Torch said:


> FMC: Would love to get sub-27, but it's all up to the scramble. I also want to win. *Nope and nope, FMC is lol, congrats Daniel*
> Feet: Sub-1:08 single and sub-1:15 mean. More interested in the mean than the single. *And yet I got a 59 single but ruined the mean (1:18)*
> Mega: Sub-1:40 single and sub-1:45 average. I could foresee getting some crazy 1:2x.xx single though. *1:37.96 average and 1:21.06 single, overall PB by 2 seconds*
> Clock: Sub-22 average. My only comp legal clock is really stiff, but anything is better than a 27 average. *19.05 average, though I did borrow Jacob's clock for the last solve*
> ...




Thank you Chris Train (and Jacob and Katie)! This was my favorite comp ever!


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 6, 2016)

6x6x6 illuminati confirmed: mean (sub4:05 mean???????) *mean yes, sub4:05 no*
7up: mean (5:40/6:00) *yes and yes*
megatron 3000: 1:40/1:50 *yes and yes*
best event: podium, GASR (12/sub17) *kms*
DNF event: podium, GASR (9/12) *kms*
no one likes feet: sub3 mean *kms*
Frantically Making Cheese: sub50 *lol yeah*

overall Day 2 results: *kms*


----------



## DanpHan (Jun 6, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> View attachment 6219
> another stop at the goals station (I'm only posting this to keep the Chris Train Chris Chain going)
> 2x2: sub-2verage *lol*
> 3x3: sub-pavanerage (sub-8), sub-6.99 single *kms*
> ...



^


----------

